# Best " no squeek " serpentine belt.



## Ski (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok. I know I spelled that wrong. I am wondering what brand/ make serpentine belts are out there that don't squeak? I put an Oreilly house brand on my 10L and it is bad. A squirt of dressing shuts it up but only temporarily.Now that I am going to be belting a 13" ,I'd like to address the squeak problem. It is possible that a name brand like Gates or Goodyear could be a better choice but they are more costly. Any one got some pointers? I am going to lace this one I think as well although my glued up one is holding up well.Ski


----------



## Earl (Jun 20, 2014)

Are you running the groves against the pulley?  The only one I have seen that had issues was when the groves were facing "up".  That one slipped like crazy.  The first one that I used was off of my car after about 80 thousand miles.   the groves were all cracked and split.  That one worked without slipping as well.   After a year or so I got tired of looking at it and wondering when it would break.   I contacted Grizzly and bought a new belt.  (some kind of composite / rubber hybrid)  It has been on the lathe for several years with no problems.

Earl


----------



## fastback (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Best &quot; no squeek &quot; serpentine belt.*

I use a serpentine that was designed to fit a 2001, Ford 150 with a 5.4 L engine.  Mine is glued with super glue.  I have run it with grooves up and down, both ways have worked well.  There is more bite with the grooves down.  

Just wondering, why is your belt squealing? Is it running up against the pulley edge?  If so try running the belt inside out and see if it helps.

Paul

- - - Updated - - -

I use a serpentine that was designed to fit a 2001, Ford 150 with a 5.4 L engine.  Mine is glued with super glue.  I have run it with grooves up and down, both ways have worked well.  There is more bite with the grooves down.  

Just wondering, why is your belt squealing? Is it running up against the pulley edge?  If so try running the belt inside out and see if it helps.

Paul


----------



## Ski (Jun 21, 2014)

Belt is tooth down and it isn't the edges running agaist the pulley that squeak. I spray a little dressing on the free side which takes it away . I cannot turn the belt without cutting it and then it is to short to resplice. Ski


----------



## Earl (Jun 22, 2014)

Ski said:


> Belt is tooth down and it isn't the edges running agaist the pulley that squeak. I spray a little dressing on the free side which takes it away . I cannot turn the belt without cutting it and then it is to short to resplice. Ski


Are we talking about the same belt?  I am referrin to the flat belt that runs thru the bed.  It must be glued together as that is the only way to install it.  I dont understand why you say you cant turn it ovrer without cutting it.  Just move the belt tension handle and it loosens enough to move it to any of the drive pullies.  You also mentioned the  "tooth down" position of the belt.  That also confuses me ( I am easily confused).  There are no teeth or lugs on the belt.  Just about 8 or 10 ridges tat run the entire length of the belt.  The belt should be about an inch wide and about an eighth inch thick.   Is this what we are talking about?


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 22, 2014)

I got a Dayton belt from Pep Boys.  No squeaks, nice and smooth.  Grooves against the pulleys. 

Interesting note... when I was holding it in my hands at the store, I remember it didn't feel very "rubbery" on the groove side.  I actually wondered if it would have enough traction.  I accidentally left my back gear engaged after changing the chuck one evening, and powered up the machine.  To my delight the belt slipped similar to my old leather belt.  Maybe not being too rubbery is a positive attribute.

 Best of luck,

GG


----------



## Ski (Jun 22, 2014)

Earl said:


> Are we talking about the same belt?  I am referrin to the flat belt that runs thru the bed.  It must be glued together as that is the only way to install it.  I dont understand why you say you cant turn it ovrer without cutting it.  Just move the belt tension handle and it loosens enough to move it to any of the drive pullies.  You also mentioned the  "tooth down" position of the belt.  That also confuses me ( I am easily confused).  There are no teeth or lugs on the belt.  Just about 8 or 10 ridges tat run the entire length of the belt.  The belt should be about an inch wide and about an eighth inch thick.   Is this what we are talking about?


 
We are talking about the same belt. Ridges down,glued serpentine belt. I meant that I doubted I could roll the belt to try it on the flat side.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 22, 2014)

Mine isn't glued.  I used an automotive serpentine belt and removed the spindle shaft to install it.  When you said serpentine belt, I thought that's what you meant.  I didn't know it was possible to cut one and glue it back together.

GG


----------



## Ski (Jun 22, 2014)

GarageGuy said:


> Mine isn't glued.  I used an automotive serpentine belt and removed the spindle shaft to install it.  When you said serpentine belt, I thought that's what you meant.  I didn't know it was possible to cut one and glue it back together.
> 
> GG



It isn't possible to instal one that way into this 13.It has to be put together one way or another.Glue,clip,lacing ect..


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 22, 2014)

I read somewhere that someone cut an automotive serpentine belt and "laced" it back together with stainless steel safety wire.  I don't know if stainless steel wire would work harden from flexing around the pulleys or not.  If you aligned the lacing with the grooves in the belt, it should not click like a traditionally laced belt.  It would be a relatively low cost experiment, I guess.

GG


----------



## Earl (Jun 23, 2014)

GarageGuy said:


> I read somewhere that someone cut an automotive serpentine belt and "laced" it back together with stainless steel safety wire. I don't know if stainless steel wire would work harden from flexing around the pulleys or not. If you aligned the lacing with the grooves in the belt, it should not click like a traditionally laced belt. It would be a relatively low cost experiment, I guess.
> 
> GG



It is a heck of a lot easier and faster to glue the belt together than it is to lace it.  I laced a regular belt (not rubber serpintine) together per the Southbend method.  I used nylon thread that was used to sew canvas together.  It clicked.   Not as loud as the metal clips, but I could still hear it every revolution.   I had to drill the holes in the belt to fish the thread thru.   A real pain.  Took over an hour and I was not happy with the results.  The super glue method took about 10 minutes and the time waiting for it to "set-up" was about the time it took to drink a beer.  

The biggest challenge to gluing the belt together is "skiving" the belt to make a smooth joint.  I did mine with a belt sander.


----------



## Ski (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. I have some time before I will need to find a belt. For sure I will pass a Oreillies store brand by since it squeaks. ski


----------

